# Help! Two dwarf hamsters.



## bethbot (May 13, 2017)

I have a few questions because the lady at the store gave us pretty bad advice. Just some information first: we got them last Sunday and it's been six days since they've been in our house. We left them alone for a few days.

1. On the Wednesday, the lady told us to put the cage in the bath with us in the bath also and force them to come out. Unfortunately as we were transporting them, we fell but the cage didn't fall as we steadied it in time. Anyway, we lifted their house as she told us to when we were in the bath. One of them jumped over the edge of the cage into the actual bath and tried to burrow underneath my mom. The other tried to burrow underneath the bedding. We managed to feed them both banana and my mom managed to stroke one before it turned to maybe bite her (we weren't sure) and she pulled away. What do we do because I'm scared they're never going to like us?
2. One of them comes out and gets food but the other just hides from us. We've heard squeaking so we put an extra like little house so they could sleep separately but they haven't done that. It's not like ' bad' squeaking or high pitched.
3. As they're both males, will we eventually have to separate them?
4. How should we go about taming them?
5. Any other advice? We need it.

EDIT: I have done research and did look into it thoroughly before buying them. However, because the employee gave us advice on what to do, we followed hers and now this has happened


For some reasons, I can't reply to both of the responses. However, I'd like to ask: I have to clean their cage but not sure how to get them out of it whilst not terrifying them? 

Do I separate them in different balls? Will that make them fight when they get back?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

bethbot said:


> I have a few questions because the lady at the store gave us pretty bad advice. Just some information first: we got them last Sunday and it's been six days since they've been in our house. We left them alone for a few days.
> 
> 1. On the Wednesday, the lady told us to put the cage in the bath with us in the bath also and force them to come out. Unfortunately as we were transporting them, we fell but the cage didn't fall as we steadied it in time. Anyway, we lifted their house as she told us to when we were in the bath. One of them jumped over the edge of the cage into the actual bath and tried to burrow underneath my mom. The other tried to burrow underneath the bedding. We managed to feed them both banana and my mom managed to stroke one before it turned to maybe bite her (we weren't sure) and she pulled away. What do we do because I'm scared they're never going to like us?
> 2. One of them comes out and gets food but the other just hides from us. We've heard squeaking so we put an extra like little house so they could sleep separately but they haven't done that. It's not like ' bad' squeaking or high pitched.
> ...


OK. It's good you left them alone for a few days. You need to take the taming process slowly.

Here's a good video on taming:


----------



## bethbot (May 13, 2017)

Animallover26 said:


> OK. It's good you left them alone for a few days. You need to take the taming process slowly.
> 
> Here's a good video on taming:


Thank you so much~


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

bethbot said:


> Thank you so much~


Your welcome.

You asked for other advice, is there anything in particular you would like to know?

I recommend watching other ErinsAnimals hamster videos as I learnt a lot from her


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Be careful with dwarfs. They can fight to the death even when they seem to have been getting along previously. Having had both winter whites & campbells dwarfs I cant recall ever hearing them squeak. Mine lived alone, so I'm a bit concerned yours could be squeaking because they may be having dominance issues. With lots of patience you will tame them though, so don't be too downhearted. I rescued one really aggressive Syrian & even she was won round eventually 

Besides this forum, you could also ask for help & advice on this excellent hammy specific forum - http://www.hamstercentral.com/community/behaviour/index3.html

Good luck with them.


----------



## bethbot (May 13, 2017)

Hey guys,
Thank you both! I watched the taming video and found it very helpful. As the taming process is slow, they both don't trust us yet.

The only thing is: we have to clean their cage. Should we put them in the same carrier? Different carrier? The pet store not had 1 ball so we only have one but two carriers.
Should we put them in the bath tub for ten minutes as we clean the cage? Also, how do we get them out without touching them or scaring them.

Please help!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

bethbot said:


> Hey guys,
> Thank you both! I watched the taming video and found it very helpful. As the taming process is slow, they both don't trust us yet.
> 
> The only thing is: we have to clean their cage. Should we put them in the same carrier? Different carrier? The pet store not had 1 ball so we only have one but two carriers.
> ...


To get the hamsters out of their cage, use a mug, put the mug in the cage and when the hamster climbs into the mug, lift said mug with one hand over the top to prevent the hamster jumping out. 
If big enough put them in the same carrier, or if someone can watch them while the other cleans the cage, put them in the bath.


----------



## bethbot (May 13, 2017)

Animallover26 said:


> To get the hamsters out of their cage, use a mug, put the mug in the cage and when the hamster climbs into the mug, lift said mug with one hand over the top to prevent the hamster jumping out.
> If big enough put them in the same carrier, or if someone can watch them while the other cleans the cage, put them in the bath.


Thank you so much! It worked and went well


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

bethbot said:


> Thank you so much! It worked and went well


Fantastic  Glad it went well.


----------

